# Asked Before But What The Heck



## jttheclockman (May 28, 2015)

I have asked this question some time ago but with all the new members I thought I would throw it out there again. 

Have you made an expensive pen ( $500 + )and have you sold it???  If you care to show the pen that would be really great. I understand some reluctance. I will post a poll also. Only answer if you are serious.


----------



## firewhatfire (May 28, 2015)

Yes to a 500-1000 pen

Elephant ivory and cast silver


----------



## jttheclockman (May 28, 2015)

firewhatfire said:


> Yes to a 500-1000 pen
> 
> Elephant ivory and cast silver



Please check the poll answer too. Thanks.

I see you did that. Again thanks.


----------



## Tom T (May 28, 2015)

How about none of the above


----------



## Smitty37 (May 28, 2015)

Nope, never even tried to do that, but I have a few in my collection that I bought in the $500 to $1000 range. Can't vote because "no" isn't a choice.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 29, 2015)

Yes made and sold more than a few over $1,000 back when doing high end Art shows.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 29, 2015)

Tom T said:


> How about none of the above





Smitty37 said:


> Nope, never even tried to do that, but I have a few in my collection that I bought in the $500 to $1000 range. Can't vote because "no" isn't a choice.





Don't want to know that you did not, never did, or never intend to. That is why there is none of the above in the poll.


----------



## Crashmph (May 29, 2015)

Had several that were on the cusp of $399-439.  Customer wanted a 14k gold nib. That pushed them over the $500 mark.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 29, 2015)

Crashmph said:


> Had several that were on the cusp of $399-439.  Customer wanted a 14k gold nib. That pushed them over the $500 mark.




Do you care to share any photos???


----------



## Smitty37 (May 29, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> Tom T said:
> 
> 
> > How about none of the above
> ...


But, John there is no "none of the above in the poll". There is also no "did not but intend to" line.....:biggrin:


----------



## Chromey (May 29, 2015)

I do not want any part of a "mines bigger" contest. Oh, & BTW there is a poll thread.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 29, 2015)

Chromey said:


> I do not want any part of a "mines bigger" contest.




Now what in the world does that suppose to mean??? My intention back then is the same now. To show that there are people that take this hobby serious and go on and make some expensive pens. Gives others the incentive to maybe someday I can do that. Shows people it is possible. There is no ill intent in this poll or thread. Like I said at the very beginning this is for the serious pen turners. There is no contest. Relax and enjoy.


----------



## Chromey (May 29, 2015)

The thread still belongs in the proper place. I apologize if my troll alarm went off, it is usually right. I have reported the thread please move to the proper location Admin. So if I don't make a $500 pen I'm considered not serious, is that what you are saying?


----------



## jttheclockman (May 29, 2015)

Chromey said:


> The thread still belongs in the proper place. I apologize if my troll alarm went off, it is usually right. I have reported the thread please move to the proper location Admin.




Have no clue what you are talking about. (just looked joined date April 2015)  You need to check the batteries in your Troll Alarm


----------



## Chromey (May 29, 2015)

So now my tenure in the group comes to play, you sure know how to welcome folks.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 29, 2015)

Chromey said:


> So now my tenure in the group comes to play, you sure know how to welcome folks.


When determining where a thread "belongs", yes your tenure in the group comes into play.  Particularily when referencing a thread created by someone who has been in the group for years, you should assume they know where the thread belongs or where it is OK to put it. 

John has been a member here over 10 years, almost from the beginning of the site and you are being a bit presumptous in implying that he is or might be a troll. And at the risk of getting in a bit of hot water with the moderatiors ... get your head on straight befor you go looking for trouble.


----------



## Chromey (May 29, 2015)

I'm sorry I must be confused I thought a "poll" would go in the "polls, surveys, and votes" thread. I am not trying to get on the wrong side of the elders believe me. I just feel insulted that a newb would be called out by one of the senior members. I also find it insulting that in order to be a serious pen maker, I'm expected to make $500+ pens. If this is not what it sounds like to others please pipe up.
I am not wanting trouble just wanting to know if tenure dictates putting a thread in an inappropriate spot?


----------



## Smitty37 (May 29, 2015)

Chromey said:


> *I'm sorry I must be confused I thought a "poll" would go in the "polls, surveys, and votes" thread. *I am not trying to get on the wrong side of the elders believe me. I just feel insulted that a newb would be called out by one of the senior members. I also find it insulting that in order to be a serious pen maker, I'm expected to make $500+ pens. If this is not what it sounds like to others please pipe up.
> I am not wanting trouble just wanting to know if tenure dictates putting a thread in an inappropriate spot?


If you want to question where a thread belongs, you do not challenge the OP you click on the yellow triangle and tell the mod's what you think....if they agree with you they will move the thread.  The OP can't move the thread themselves.  

If you feel insulted by something in a thread -- that is your problem. When you are here awhile you'll understand that "serious" pen maker can have many different connotations includeing the light hearted one in John's post.*Yes you are confused, there are several forums where polls can be listed.*


----------



## edstreet (May 29, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> I have asked this question some time ago but with all the new members I thought I would throw it out there again.
> 
> Have you made an expensive pen ( $500 + )and have you sold it???  If you care to show the pen that would be really great. I understand some reluctance. I will post a poll also. Only answer if you are serious.



yes
yes
no
no to the poll.

I am curious tho why you excluded the upper market from this poll?


----------



## Chromey (May 29, 2015)

Uh, Smitty..I did report the thread earlier as stated. I apologize that I haven't been here long enough to know the various connotations of serious. I thought he was serious, my apologies. BTW, why is there a poll thread then?


----------



## jttheclockman (May 29, 2015)

edstreet said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > I have asked this question some time ago but with all the new members I thought I would throw it out there again.
> ...





Now I am curious, what is it that I left out???  In our world of pen making I would say you are getting into the upper market when you start making and selling $500 + pens. I am pretty sure the poll will show that there are few people that go into this arena. From what I see so far on the poll I am liking what I am seeing.


----------



## edstreet (May 29, 2015)

You listed "$1100 -- and up pen made and sold" but I know of makers who has done 3 times that amount, with a single pen mind you.  So it hit me that this group was excluded from the poll.  That's like asking what your education level is and stopping the poll answers at high school.

Some will likely say the "and up" will include them and technically it does, but the low price break and the wording is likely not to bring them out to reply.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 29, 2015)

edstreet said:


> You listed "$1100 -- and up pen made and sold" but I know of makers who has done 3 times that amount, with a single pen mind you.  So it hit me that this group was excluded from the poll.  That's like asking what your education level is and stopping the poll answers at high school.
> 
> Some will likely say the "and up" will include them and technically it does, but the low price break and the wording is likely not to bring them out to reply.




Why am I not surprised that one of my posts bothers you??? I am sorry I did not list pens in $1000 increments to $100,000. In my vocabulary "and up" means more than the posted number. If they do not want to partake in the survey because of the language than so be. We would never know. It will be their little secret. Just as if no one wants to show their high $$ pens that is fine too. I was only looking to make a point that it is possible to do. There are new members here all the time and when I posted this a few years ago it was met with resistance then. I thought people may have grown up a bit. I got one guy calling me a Troll and now this. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 29, 2015)

*Ya can't win*

You Just can't win John, ya have me picking on you because you didn't offer "none of the above", Ed picking on you because you didn't offer enough higher priced choices, and Chromey picking on you because he didn't like where you put your thread. And Woe is me...what if I made and sold a Pen for $1073?  What would I ever do?

Oh Dear, what's a poor person to do?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (May 29, 2015)

Smitty37 said:


> You Just can't win John, ya have me picking on you because you didn't offer "none of the above", Ed picking on you because you didn't offer enough higher priced choices, and Chromey picking on you because he didn't like where you put your thread. And Woe is me...what if I made and sold a Pen for $1073? What would I ever do?
> 
> Oh Dear, what's a poor person to do?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 

Your heading says it all "You Just Can't Win" :biggrin:


----------



## SDB777 (May 29, 2015)

If I make a slimline and offer it on eBay for $699.99, does that count?

Sorry, I couldn't help it.....if you aren't laughing I'm feeling really bad right now :biggrin:




Scott (fun topic) B


----------



## jttheclockman (May 29, 2015)

SDB777 said:


> If I make a slimline and offer it on eBay for $699.99, does that count?
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't help it.....if you aren't laughing I'm feeling really bad right now :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 

I want to see that pen. And if you can get that price I want to see the sales receipt. :biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (May 29, 2015)

I will say this Doc's pen can be put in this catagory for sure. Put a expensive nib on there and it even jumps higher. One of the nicest pens I have seen come forth in some time. 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/mokume-gane-trident-132625/


----------



## edstreet (May 29, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> SDB777 said:
> 
> 
> > If I make a slimline and offer it on eBay for $699.99, does that count?
> ...




Never say never .

...


BBC NEWS | Americas | 'Virgin Mary' toast fetches $28,000


----------



## SteveJ (May 29, 2015)

Well, I like this poll.  Even if it _might_ be in the wrong section of the forum.  

The fact that anyone can get $500+ for a pen is a serious increase in what I am presently doing.  I have wondered if there are only a few well known individuals who are actually getting that much.  So I say thanks for the poll.  

I find it encouraging (and challenging) to see that 15 people on this site have sold pens for more than $500 (with 4 of those for more than $1000).  It would be interesting to actually see some pictures of such pens - or perhaps a brief description to give some indication why they would be priced that high.  It also might be a good challenge for us average-serious pen turners to know where (what type of market) the higher priced pens are being sold.

Thanks John for asking this and thanks to those who have answered the poll.  The highest price I've gotten for a pen is well below the starting line of this poll, and yet this poll gives me hope that one day I will be able to sell create something worth that asking price (and hopefully sell it!).


----------



## jeff (May 29, 2015)

I moved this to the polls forum.


----------



## Chromey (May 29, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## SDB777 (May 29, 2015)

Met a fella at the Arkansas Pen Show two years ago, his lowest priced pen on his table was $4,500USD(he made everything but the nibs).  I did not see him sell one while I was there...

But if he made the trip from England to be there, he was probably selling them to someone?!?!





Scott (wrapped in real gold) B


----------



## Chromey (May 29, 2015)

SMJ1957 said:


> Well, I like this poll.  Even if it _might_ be in the wrong section of the forum.
> 
> The fact that anyone can get $500+ for a pen is a serious increase in what I am presently doing.  I have wondered if there are only a few well known individuals who are actually getting that much.  So I say thanks for the poll.
> 
> ...



 Yes, thank you John, I am willing to learn from the masters, I too would love to see more pics of the pens. I am new as you pointed out, and am willing to learn. I'm sorry if we got off on the wrong foot.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 29, 2015)

As most will tell you who have sold pens for $500 to a couple of thousand the Venue has as much to do as the pen itself. Not saying the pen isn't a big part but if your only selling at the local high school, farmers market,or craft fair where most of the product is what I call yard are on a stick for $15 I don't care what the pen looks like , you'd be lucky to get anything over $100 even if the ben is a Emperor with an 18K gold nib and a Rolex watch face on carbon fiber. But at a high end art show such as "The Woodlands Waterways" "Main Street Ft. Worth" "Bayou" etc at all three I sold that pen for over $1,000


----------



## mark james (May 29, 2015)

Hi Folks!  I'll add a few tangential comments for you to ponder .

*First* - I have not made/sold a pen in the price range described.  Even my best at this point I have full confidence would be closer to the $100-$200 range.

However...  I have seen a few "nice" pens!

1.  Location does matter.  Pens of high quality from Israel, Greece, Australia will not command the same price from similar quality in the USA.

... Just as the exact pen/same penturner at two different venues (local craft/art show in the town square vs. High End Art Fair with paid admission); the same pen can be sold for $65.00 or $365.00.

2.  Price does NOT reflect the time spent on making the pen; this is arbitrary.  A specific pen could take 40-50-60 hrs+ to make, but will not sell for more than $200 - $300.   Or an excellent acrylic/kit of high quality with $60 of materials and 30 minutes of work, may command/get - $400-$600.

I believe JT was simply asking (Please correct me if I'm wrong John) what the high - end general USA turner was able to command, and if they were successful in sales.  This is an interesting question, and deserves thought.

So, my observations will not clarify the question, but will give some thoughts on a broader topic.

...  My wife has requested -  4 Zens = gifts to her lab co-workers; and   23   Closed end-pens to "bribe" her company's "patent Law office" to fast-track some of her work.   

Closed-ends done last month; 
Zens finished last night.  

The closed-Ends - for me 3Hrs each... FREE eek.
The Zens - for me 30 min... FREE tongue

But...  If a patent gets filed and issued...  a Happy Wife... PRICELESS:bananen_smilies051::bananen_smilies027::bananen_smilies051:

Time for a Long-Island Ice Tea!:bananen_smilies046:


----------



## jttheclockman (May 29, 2015)

OK I have returned and see the thread has been moved. Hope that satisfies the people that thought it was such a grievous violation. I placed in the Penturning forum because i thought this was a specific question that took into account the ability to take your pen turning to a level that few have achieved. My goal was to show that there are some here that play in this arena and I was hoping that some would actually come forth with some photos or description of the pens and there have been a few, for which I say thanks. I also want to thank the people who did partake in the poll. I was a little disappointed in the tone it took on for no reason at all. 

I have seen one of Roy's pens that he mentions and it was a stunner for sure. But as well as materials used, as mentioned the market you are selling in is a huge factor. Along with this you need to be a good salesperson. You need to know and understand what product you are selling. You have to be able to walk the walk and talk the talk as they say. I am also glad to see there are a little more people than I had thought that play in this arena. That says a lot. Hopefully these are the same people that started out just like all of us and just kept taking to the next level. 

Maybe in another 3 years we can ask the same question and hopefully there are more people added to the list.


----------



## Tom T (May 29, 2015)

Hay, I just learned something new.  There is a poll section?  I went there, and yes I found the answer to many of life's questions.  Thank you all for your help with this.  Life is short enjoy it.


----------

